
Your brain on pseudoscience: the rise of popular neurobollocks (2012) - danielam
https://www.newstatesman.com/culture/books/2012/09/your-brain-pseudoscience-rise-popular-neurobollocks
======
ggm
The non enabling meaning of fMRI is a well trodden path.

